# Apache lastet plötzlich vServer total aus



## Johannes7146 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Homepage mit Drupal erstellt. diese hat aber seit einiger Zeit Antwortzeiten von mehreren Minuten.

Daraufhin habe ich nachgeschaut woran das liegt.
Der Apache frisst mir den gesammt arbeitsspeicher weg. Woran kann das liegen ? Habe in letzter Zeit eigentlich nichts geändert.


----------



## port29 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich kann jetzt nur tippen, aber für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn du irgendwo ein Script hast, das in einer Endlosschleife läuft.

Wie lange dauert es, bis das Verhalten wieder auftritt, wenn du dem apachen ein Pfeil zwischen den Augen durchjagst?


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mal eine Dienste die nicht benötigt werden gestoppt bzw deinstalliert. Nun sind ca 60mb ram (von 200mb) frei. Habe gestern abend den Indianer neugestartet. Bisher läuft er noch. Allerdings sind nachts auch nicht wirklich viele User auf der Seite.
Ich gehe davon aus das Drupal Scripte am laufen hat, allerdings habe ich jedes Modul und Drupal selbst in einer Stabel Version installiert.

Gibt es Möglichkeiten den Apachen irgendwie zu begrenzen sodass zb maximal 20 User gleichezitig die Seite erreichen könnten? Das ist mir lieber als wenn sie niemand erreichen kann, weil der Server überfordert ist.

So sieht es zZ aus:

```
top - 10:50:10 up 12:24,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
Tasks:  66 total,   2 running,  64 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.0%id,  1.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.3%st
Mem:    205016k total,   148096k used,    56920k free,    14704k buffers
Swap:   255992k total,    65888k used,   190104k free,    32388k cached
```

ps aux:

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.1   6120   248 ?        Ss   May04   0:01 init [2]
root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 [migration/0]
root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   May04   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 [watchdog/0]
root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [events/0]
root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [khelper]
root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kthread]
root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [xenwatch]
root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [xenbus]
root        69  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kblockd/0]
root        70  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [cqueue/0]
root        73  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ata/0]
root        74  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ata_aux]
root        75  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kseriod]
root        95  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kswapd0]
root        96  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [aio/0]
root       361  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kpsmoused]
root       364  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kcryptd/0]
root       365  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kmpathd/0]
root       366  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ksnapd]
root       367  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kmirrord]
root       371  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kjournald]
root       812  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [khubd]
daemon     983  0.0  0.0   4824   100 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/portmap -i 127.0.0
root      1107  0.0  0.2   3732   440 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/syslogd
root      1113  0.0  0.0   2656   172 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/klogd -x
clamav    1573  0.0  0.4  28432   856 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/bin/freshclam -d --
111       1632  0.0  0.0   9524    68 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --s
root      1644  0.0  0.1   5912   408 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
root      1706  0.0  0.2  19620   420 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master
postfix   1723  0.0  0.3  20688   680 ?        S    May04   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u
root      1725  0.0  0.0  30312   172 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a p
root      1726  0.0  0.0  30312    28 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a p
root      1727  0.0  0.0  30312    24 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a p
root      1728  0.0  0.0  30312    24 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a p
root      1729  0.0  0.0  30312    24 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a p
root      1739  0.0  0.1  25840   408 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root      1790  0.0  0.0  11764    96 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/famd -T 0
root      1800  0.0  0.1  11500   316 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
root      1916  0.0  0.3  22236   688 ?        S    May04   0:00 ./snmpd
root      1929  0.0  0.0   2652   204 tty1     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
root      1930  0.0  0.0   2656   204 tty2     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
root      1931  0.0  0.0   2652   204 tty3     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
root      1932  0.0  0.0   2652   204 tty4     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
root      1933  0.0  0.0   2652   204 tty5     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
root      1934  0.0  0.0   2656   204 tty6     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
root      2270  0.0  0.1   7184   208 ?        S    May04   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_
mysql     2410  0.0 12.3 154508 25420 ?        Sl   May04   0:36 /usr/sbin/mysqld --based
root      2615  0.0  0.5  99420  1160 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  2620  0.5  2.9 101652  6060 ?        S    May04   4:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  2623  0.4  3.7 101616  7672 ?        S    May04   3:25 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  2625  0.3  3.0 101624  6224 ?        S    May04   2:42 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  2637  0.3  3.2 101648  6600 ?        S    May04   2:31 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  2638  0.4  3.1 101624  6464 ?        S    May04   2:45 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
postfix   3370  0.0  0.3  21732   668 ?        S    01:18   0:00 tlsmgr -l -t unix -u -c
root      3582  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:46   0:00 [pdflush]
root      3583  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:47   0:00 [pdflush]
www-data  3755  0.0  3.8 100536  7852 ?        S    09:16   0:04 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  3756  0.0  3.8 100560  7876 ?        S    09:16   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  3757  0.0  4.1 101588  8448 ?        S    09:16   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  3763  0.0  3.8 100568  7880 ?        S    09:21   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
www-data  3764  0.0  3.8 100548  7868 ?        S    09:21   0:04 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k sta
postfix   3803  0.0  0.9  20652  1988 ?        S    10:07   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u -c
root      3823  0.0  1.3  36912  2708 ?        Ss   10:32   0:00 sshd: root@pts/0
root      3826  0.0  0.9  11624  1908 pts/0    Ss   10:32   0:00 -bash
root      3852  0.0  0.4   8756   988 pts/0    R+   10:54   0:00 ps aux
```

wieso sind da so viele Prozesse vom Apachen? zZ kann eigentlich keine Sau auf der Hp sein, weil alle in der Schule oder Arbeiten sind.


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Mai 2009)

Mitlerweile sieht es so aus:

```
top - 12:27:18 up 14:01,  1 user,  load average: 0.42, 0.17, 0.06
Tasks:  66 total,   2 running,  64 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu(s):  0.3%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 99.3%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.3%st
Mem:    205016k total,   169848k used,    35168k free,     9280k buffers
Swap:   255992k total,    51320k used,   204672k free,    16768k cached
```

ps aux:

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.1   6120   260 ?        Ss   May04   0:01 init [2]
root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 [migration/0]
root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   May04   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 [watchdog/0]
root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [events/0]
root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [khelper]
root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kthread]
root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [xenwatch]
root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [xenbus]
root        69  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kblockd/0]
root        70  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [cqueue/0]
root        73  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ata/0]
root        74  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ata_aux]
root        75  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kseriod]
root        95  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kswapd0]
root        96  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [aio/0]
root       361  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kpsmoused]
root       364  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kcryptd/0]
root       365  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kmpathd/0]
root       366  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ksnapd]
root       367  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kmirrord]
root       371  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kjournald]
root       812  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [khubd]
daemon     983  0.0  0.0   4824   104 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/portmap -
root      1107  0.0  0.2   3732   440 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/syslogd
root      1113  0.0  0.0   2656   176 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/klogd -x
clamav    1573  0.0  0.4  28432   856 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/bin/freshc
111       1632  0.0  0.3   9524   740 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-d
root      1644  0.0  0.2   5912   412 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
root      1706  0.0  0.2  19620   424 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/lib/postfi
postfix   1723  0.0  0.3  20688   680 ?        S    May04   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo
root      1725  0.0  0.0  30312   176 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sasla
root      1726  0.0  0.0  30312    32 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sasla
root      1727  0.0  0.0  30312    28 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sasla
root      1728  0.0  0.0  30312    28 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sasla
root      1729  0.0  0.0  30312    28 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sasla
root      1739  0.0  0.2  25840   412 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root      1790  0.0  0.0  11764   100 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/famd
root      1800  0.0  0.1  11500   316 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
root      1916  0.0  0.3  22236   692 ?        S    May04   0:00 ./snmpd
root      1929  0.0  0.1   2652   208 tty1     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 384
root      1930  0.0  0.1   2656   208 tty2     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 384
root      1931  0.0  0.1   2652   208 tty3     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 384
root      1932  0.0  0.1   2652   208 tty4     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 384
root      1933  0.0  0.1   2652   208 tty5     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 384
root      1934  0.0  0.1   2656   208 tty6     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 384
root      2270  0.0  0.1   7184   212 ?        S    May04   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bi
mysql     2410  0.0 13.9 154528 28556 ?        Sl   May04   0:46 /usr/sbin/mysql
root      2615  0.0  4.4  99300  9064 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach
postfix   3370  0.0  0.3  21732   668 ?        S    01:18   0:00 tlsmgr -l -t un
root      3582  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:46   0:00 [pdflush]
root      3583  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    06:47   0:00 [pdflush]
www-data  3879  0.1  4.6 100552  9504 ?        S    11:05   0:05 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  3880  0.0  4.6 100540  9436 ?        S    11:05   0:04 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  3881  0.7  4.8 101604  9964 ?        S    11:05   0:35 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  3883  0.9  4.6 100540  9452 ?        S    11:05   0:44 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  3900  0.3  4.6 100536  9452 ?        S    11:08   0:17 /usr/sbin/apach
postfix   4017  0.0  0.9  20656  1988 ?        S    11:47   0:00 pickup -l -t fi
www-data  4022  0.0  4.5 100512  9416 ?        S    11:51   0:01 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  4023  0.1  4.6 100528  9436 ?        S    11:51   0:02 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  4025  0.0  4.5 100508  9416 ?        S    11:54   0:01 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  4027  0.1  4.8 101600  9924 ?        S    11:59   0:01 /usr/sbin/apach
www-data  4028  0.0  4.5 100512  9408 ?        S    11:59   0:01 /usr/sbin/apach
root      4041  0.0  1.3  36916  2716 ?        Ss   12:12   0:00 sshd: root@pts/
root      4044  0.0  0.9  11636  1956 pts/0    Ss   12:12   0:00 -bash
root      4071  0.0  0.4   8760   988 pts/0    R+   12:27   0:00 ps aux
```


Es sind noch genauso viele apache prozesse, allerdings sind sie alle etwas größer geworden, sodass nurnoch 35mb Ram frei ist


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Mai 2009)

Und nun wo eineige Leute Mittag machen und die Seite beuschen ist der Apache wieder überlastet:

Das kann doch nicht sein oder?


```
top - 12:49:14 up 14:23,  1 user,  load average: 26.96, 12.43, 4.86
Tasks:  86 total,   3 running,  83 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.6%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 98.9%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.5%st
Mem:    205016k total,   202332k used,     2684k free,      184k buffers
Swap:   255992k total,   255992k used,        0k free,     4888k cached
```


```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
root         1  0.0  0.0   6120    60 ?        Ss   May04   0:01 init [2]
root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 [migration/0]
root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   May04   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 [watchdog/0]
root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [events/0]
root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [khelper]
root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kthread]
root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [xenwatch]
root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [xenbus]
root        69  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kblockd/0]
root        70  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [cqueue/0]
root        73  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ata/0]
root        74  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ata_aux]
root        75  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kseriod]
root        95  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kswapd0]
root        96  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [aio/0]
root       361  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kpsmoused]
root       364  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kcryptd/0]
root       365  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kmpathd/0]
root       366  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [ksnapd]
root       367  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kmirrord]
root       371  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [kjournald]
root       812  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   May04   0:00 [khubd]
daemon     983  0.0  0.0   4824     4 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/portmap -i 127.0.0.1
root      1107  0.0  0.0   3732   176 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/syslogd
root      1113  0.0  0.0   2656   140 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /sbin/klogd -x
clamav    1573  0.0  0.0  28432     8 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/bin/freshclam -d --quiet
111       1632  0.0  0.0   9524     0 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system
root      1644  0.0  0.0   5912     0 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
root      1706  0.0  0.0  19620   188 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/lib/postfix/master
postfix   1723  0.0  0.0  20688    68 ?        S    May04   0:00 qmgr -l -t fifo -u
root      1725  0.0  0.0  30312     0 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1726  0.0  0.0  30312     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1727  0.0  0.0  30312     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1728  0.0  0.0  30312     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1729  0.0  0.0  30312     0 ?        S    May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      1739  0.0  0.0  25840     4 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
root      1790  0.0  0.0  11764     4 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/famd -T 0
root      1800  0.0  0.0  11500    80 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron
root      1916  0.0  0.1  22236   228 ?        S    May04   0:00 ./snmpd
root      1929  0.0  0.0   2652     0 tty1     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
root      1930  0.0  0.0   2656     0 tty2     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
root      1931  0.0  0.0   2652     0 tty3     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
root      1932  0.0  0.0   2652     0 tty4     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
root      1933  0.0  0.0   2652     0 tty5     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
root      1934  0.0  0.0   2656     4 tty6     Ss+  May04   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
root      2270  0.0  0.0   7372    96 ?        S    May04   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/mysqld_safe
root      2615  0.0  0.5  99300  1032 ?        Ss   May04   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
postfix   3370  0.0  0.0  21732     0 ?        S    01:18   0:00 tlsmgr -l -t unix -u -c
www-data  3880  0.0  0.7 100540  1624 ?        S    11:05   0:04 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  3881  0.6  9.7 127596 20008 ?        D    11:05   0:38 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  3883  0.7  3.1 127312  6448 ?        D    11:05   0:50 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
postfix   4017  0.0  0.0  20656    68 ?        S    11:47   0:00 pickup -l -t fifo -u -c
www-data  4022  0.1  2.1 103632  4368 ?        D    11:51   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4027  0.1  1.9 103908  4032 ?        D    11:59   0:05 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4028  0.1  2.1 102632  4376 ?        D    11:59   0:04 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
root      4041  0.0  0.1  36916   256 ?        Ds   12:12   0:00 sshd: root@pts/0
root      4044  0.0  0.0  11636   152 pts/0    Ss   12:12   0:00 -bash
www-data  4076  0.4  3.7 116640  7608 ?        D    12:38   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4089  0.2  8.7 126256 17868 ?        D    12:39   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4091  0.4  3.8 117192  7892 ?        D    12:39   0:03 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4092  0.2  4.4 128536  9144 ?        D    12:44   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4093  0.3  0.0      0     0 ?        X    12:44   0:01 [apache2]
www-data  4097  0.3  4.7 128420  9768 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4098  0.2  2.1 101764  4340 ?        D    12:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4099  0.4  5.3 128420 11016 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4100  0.2  4.8 128420 10008 ?        D    12:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4101  0.2  3.2 109444  6592 ?        D    12:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4102  0.3  4.4 128420  9036 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4106  0.0  0.6  99704  1424 ?        S    12:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4107  0.3  4.5 114248  9428 ?        D    12:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4108  0.3  4.3 114248  9000 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4109  0.3  5.3 126600 10992 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4110  0.3  4.4 114248  9080 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4111  0.0  0.4  99436   988 ?        S    12:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4117  0.3  1.0  99956  2172 ?        D    12:46   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4124  0.4  1.0  99956  2112 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4126  0.3  1.1  99956  2352 ?        D    12:46   0:01 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4133  0.3  0.6  99436  1356 ?        D    12:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
www-data  4134  0.0  0.4  99436   976 ?        S    12:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
root      4141  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:48   0:00 [pdflush]
root      4151  0.6  0.2  22896   488 ?        D    12:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --user=mysql --log-error=/var/lib/m
www-data  4153  0.0  0.5  99436  1028 ?        S    12:49   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
root      4154  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:49   0:00 [pdflush]
root      4158  1.3  0.2   8756   432 pts/0    R+   12:50   0:00 ps aux
```


----------

